# dugit



## dugit up again (Mar 15, 2012)

im thinking this could be african jade never the less dugit up again..


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Dick,

 I'm thinking Jadeite or Nephrite and Mexico. How'd you come by it?





From.


----------



## dugit up again (Mar 15, 2012)

i have a spot along the butterfield-overland stage coach route which used to  run from staint louie to frisco, my spot is in cali....


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 15, 2012)

Lotsa history on that route...






 "Waterman Lilly Ormsby, a special correspondent for the New York Herald, took the first stage from St. Louis to San Francisco so he could report on the experience. He was the only passenger with a straight-through ticket. He left St. Louis on September 16, 1858 and arrived in San Francisco 24 days later, the stage having traveled day and night, stopping so passengers could sleep only every second or third night..." From.






 Evangelisto Chavez, From.


----------

